

IMS not a pregnant pause, its real - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2009/08/ims-not-pregnant-pause-its-real.html

======
unwind
I still have fond memories from a couple of years back, when I was a
consultant in the telecom business. When there was talk about IMS, I looked at
Wikipedia to get an overview, and never recovered. I printed out
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ims_overview.png> and hung it on my cubicle
wall, to look at whenever I felt that something (else) was complex.

